# Hi! I'm new! :D



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

silverfae said:


> I just stumbled on this site a few days ago and decided to do some poking around - I have had horses my whole life until the last 4.5 years (when my daughter was conceived) and am now ready to get back in the saddle but have been feeling really self-conscious because I have gained a lot of weight. But seeing you all and reading your stories has given me the boost I needed to feel like it's ok for me to be riding again, so I wanted to say thanks for being here! I hope I can join in your community. =)


Welcome Silverface nice to meet you
just take is slow when getting back to riding 
have fun


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum great you're getting back to riding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick80 (Dec 29, 2011)

take your time and ride when u are raedy


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Riding doesn't just belong to the skinny! *evil laughter* Ok, so most of the time it does. But, as a 'more to love' rider myself, I say let them! I can still ride better . Ok, not really, but thats besides the point. Lol. (Sorry had caffeine today.) I'm actually pregnant, plus sized, and I ride 1-2 times a week. 

Riding is a great way to loose weight, or maintain weight loss. It is also a great stress relief. Take it slowly getting back into it, find a good solid horse, and be free!


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone =)

You know, it's funny - I am not nervous of riding at all. I have ridden at this weight before and not had a problem. I think I am nervous because my last mare was a mutton withered, croup high morab and she was obviously uncomfortable being ridden - but I really think it was more that no saddle in the world fit her properly and didn't get driven into her shoulders than my weight, which she didn't seem to have an issue with, but I have always wondered if the saddle fit would have mattered if I were lighter. I also tried a 13.3 Haflinger out a couple years ago at a heavier weight than I am now and though the owner of the sales barn where I rode him seemed to think he had no problems carrying my 260 lbs around, I felt he did. So I think I am more worried about going and trying horses than actually riding - or even going to try a horse and having someone tell me I am too fat to try their horse - but this weekend I am going to try a 15H Haflinger who is built like a tank and a 15H Arab and hopefully it will be a good experience =) My daughter is very interested in learning to ride now, so I am excited to get back into it too.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome! I totally understand where you're coming from. After I had my daughter (2 and a half years ago) I was hammered with post partum depression. I was heavier after giving birth then I was at 9 months pregnant, and no part of me wanted to mount a horse. Especially my lovely horses, who had been used to me 100 lbs lighter... I had 5 horses at the time and had to take care of them, even if I didn't ride them. Eventually THEY convinced me to start being me again. THEY wanted to ride, even if it meant they had to lug my big 'ol self around. And they were persistent. 

I ended up getting a Percheron weanling because I thought she'd have no problem with my weight when she got big enough to ride. And that was the start. I started riding everyday. And on my way home from trail rides, I dismount and walk my horse the last mile or half mile. Then they get a cool down, and I get a little more exercise. I've lost all of that weight, finally. I am back to my "before pregnancy" weight... I started in the spring of this year, and have only slowed down because of weather. But we still go out and ride, just not every day.

My horses are so great to have helped me through that time. And I honestly think that in most cases, all someone needs is a little time with a horse. I have offered my horses as shoulders for people to cry on countless times... And they are fantastic little therapists  

Sorry for the novel. Welcome to the forum! And good luck with your search for a horsey friend. You won't regret it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope you are enjoying your time here


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome I am new also so far everybody has been great I think you will get back to riding when you find the ride horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It is amazing how little one's weight can come to mean when in the saddle. But, having a horse that is not troubled by one's weight is important. I ride a 16 hh appy, who I am sure is not troubled by my 200lbs. But even more fun is riding my friend's 17hh 1400 draft cross, for whom I am like a fly on his back!

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

I know how you feel, I just got my new horses and I have gained a lot from when I rode before, I worry about my horse lol. I did want horses 15+ hands for my size, and now I have a horse thats so fat he makes me look like a super model lol. I am hoping working him in the round pen and so on will also help me  lol


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

Thought I would let everyone know - I tried the big Haffie today and he carried my big butt around like it was nothing, and we had a lot of fun so I put a deposit on him and pending the vet check, he's mine! =)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good for you 
would love to see some pictures too


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh! Hubby got one or 2 pictures before my daughter dragged him off to see the ponies. Here's one - not a good shot of me, but he looks cute =)










I look like I might be ready to cry. I actually did cry because I was so happy =P


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, silver! 

P.S. So is your daughter also looking into riding (based on your post)?


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, she's done lots of pony rides, and seems to have the bug, but she's only 3.5 years old so I have just been letting her do as much as she wants. She's asking for a pony now, so we're going to try to get an older small pony for her this summer - hopefully she really will love it as much as I do! I'd love to go riding with her =)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

nice picture


----------



## Arthur13 (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board. Hope you get back riding soon.


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope you find that pony for your daughter, too -- my middle daughter and I have a really special bond over horses. She's the only one out of my three who stuck with riding, and she definitely is as passionate about horses as I was at her age. It will probably be a really wonderful experience for both of you!


----------

